# CA Proposed Tax on Vet Services!!!



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I believe in NJ you get taxed on that stuff.

I was taxed on boarding, and I'm pretty sure I was taxed on the vet bills too.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

In Alberta we get taxed on our vet bills.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

Its terrible that your government is thinking about doing this. Don't they realise that most animal owners have enough trouble trying to find the money to pay ever increasing vet bills as they are right now????

In Australia, we have 10% GST (goods and services tax) on most services and goods. GST applies to vet care as far as I'm aware so we are already paying extra to have a vet come around and treat our animals.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

I read this on a dog forum too. It is great, because they want to increase taxes on "luxury items" including vet care, car and furniture repairs and golf... Can you tell me which one of those items is a real luxury?? Yep, thought so to! Honestly, repairs and medical care are not luxuries! Even though they already seem like it considering the costs. I would prefer he would raise taxes on real luxuries, like, for example private jets, multiple homes etc. It would also help if they cut spending where they need to. What is next? Taxing medical care? Also, if they tax vet care they might get more money that way, but all that money will go into the care and (yikes!) euthanization of all the animals that won't be able to receive the proper care or will just be abandoned.

Here's a lesson for those smarties: The more money you leave to people, the more they are willing to spend and thus the better the economy. Hence, if you take money away from people, they will spend less and the economy goes down the drain. You can tax people when they have more money not less!

Can anyone tell me why they have such a big deficit? I'm curious. I know that the economy is bad for everyone, but why does California have such big trouble? What do they spend their money on?


----------

